# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Message pendant chargement d'une page

## Jordel

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Alors... mon problme est simple... je n'arrive par aucun moyen  mettre un message d'attente sur certaines pages (avec quelques beaux traitements) qui demandent un certain temps  s'afficher.

J'ai essay les mthodes suivantes :
*1) Javascript :*


```

```

ET a :


```

```

*2) OnLoad dans le Body :*


```

```

*3) Avec CFFLUSH :*


```

```

Et a en fin de script :


```

```

L j'ai un message d'erreur comme quoi CFFLUSH est mal positionn !!!

Bref... je patauge... et j'ai grand besoin de votre aide  :;): 

Merci d'avance et n'oubliez pas... la vie est une fte !!!

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Une possibilit d'utiliser CFFLUSH (tire de la documentation ColdFusion):

```

```

Une autre solution  plus statique est d'appeler une page intermdiaire qui affiche le message d'attente. Dans cette page, il existe une redirection vers la page de traitement. 

Page d'attente intermdiaire


```

```

----------


## Jordel

Hello,

Ah bah de suite a va mieux  ::): 
J'ai utilis sans encombre la premire solution  ::): 

Un grand merci !!!

----------

